# Anyone use this to remove ceramic tile?



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.edcoinc.com/strippers-ergonomic.html


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

ive nevcer seen those strippers before ..... 


but ive seen these:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Floormasta78 said:


> ive nevcer seen those strippers before .....
> 
> but ive seen these:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Is that a man


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope not.. All other pictures were too obscene


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Where do you plug it in?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> ive nevcer seen those strippers before .....
> 
> 
> but ive seen these:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Ah, those are really only good for stripping bills off a roll. You don't have any in black and green for the Festool guys?:laughing:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I've never used one of those. The first one, that is. The second, well...

I would think the air power exhaust would blow dust everywhere. Standing, bending just kills my back, too. I use an electric demo hammer.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

I get a friend to help........


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, I've used once, works pretty good to bust up tile, thinset is always a problem, my Rolair compressor really couldn't keep up, advised on 10 cfm, chipping hammers are more convenient.
Bought alre-5 on c.l. For 85$


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

We always called them a pogo stick, don't know why. Rented a couple of times from HD and my brother bought one. Neither one of us use them anymore since a demo hammer with thinset remover blade works better. I used it with a 6 HP Cambell Hausfeld 20gal compressor that could only run it in short bursts. Just sucks up a lot of air!


----------

